# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  uds dangerousobject multi generic

## Женёк Гопанок

Помогите удалить

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

*Женёк Гопанок*, удалить откуда?

----------

